# ShengShou official site



## Sajwo (Jan 19, 2016)

Is there any way I could contact with the ShengShou? Do they have an official store/site/e-mail/facebook account?


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't think they do, I've tried finding places to contact them and have been unsuccessful as of yet.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 20, 2016)

make a cube tower with ss 2x2-11x11 and chant screw v cubes pi times and it'll tell you

but seriously maybe its on the box or manual that comes with one of their cubes?


----------

